# Evil Epocalypse



## kevjob (Jan 25, 2021)

Repent! Evil Bikes’ Epocalypse eBike has come!


Evil Bikes unleashes their first ebike: the Epocalypse eMTB, a full carbon, Shimano EP8 powered, long travel trail beast.




bikerumor.com


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Is it the last (North American) boutique brand to add Emtb to their line? Can it be superior to other expensive EP8 offerings (Pivot, SC, Yeti etc) on the market?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Jack7782 said:


> Is it the last (North American) boutique brand to add Emtb to their line? Can it be superior to other expensive EP8 offerings (Pivot, SC, Yeti etc) on the market?


Not likely. All these full power long travel slack e-bikes look, more or less, the same


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Not likely. All these full power long travel slack e-bikes look, more or less, the same


So what’s the point? Marketing? To keep their old-school products relevant?


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Jack7782 said:


> So what’s the point? Marketing? To keep their old-school products relevant?


Because e-bikes are selling like mad, and many riders have brand loyalty.
So for the Evil lovers wanting a battery powered Wreckoning, this bike is a hot ticket and I'm sure it's a great ride.


----------



## Ipe (Jan 28, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> So what’s the point? Marketing? To keep their old-school products relevant?


There are how many brands represented in the Mountain Bike Maufacturers forum? What's the point? Why so many? A bike is a bike is a bike, right? They all ride and feel the same, right? 

What? They ride different? They're not all the same? Whoa, that's just crazy! 

All the above is purely sarcastic and rhetorical. We all know that bikes feel and ride differently, and that's what makes them special. 

Evil bikes feel different that Pivots. My son and I test rode the Switchblade and The Offering back to back. He expected to prefer the Pivot, I expected to prefer the Evil. Lo and behold after the ride our opinions switched and we each got the bike we preferred. 

There's a time and place for every bike (n+1). There will be lightweight and full power rigs. Horses for courses, pick your poison, etc. 

And to answer your question, that, I think, is the point.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Ipe said:


> There are how many brands represented in the Mountain Bike Maufacturers forum? What's the point? Why so many? A bike is a bike is a bike, right? They all ride and feel the same, right?
> 
> What? They ride different? They're not all the same? Whoa, that's just crazy!
> 
> ...


Will ‘Evil lovers’ really buy an Evil as their first Emtb? Sounds like an expensive ‘first bike’ to me. That’s all I am saying


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Jack7782 said:


> Will ‘Evil lovers’ really buy an Evil as their first Emtb? Sounds like an expensive ‘first bike’ to me. That’s all I am saying


Yeah. Absolutely they will


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Not likely. All these full power long travel slack e-bikes look, more or less, the same


If you think an Evil looks similar to any other bike, then you may need to get your glasses checked.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Jack7782 said:


> Is it the last (North American) boutique brand to add Emtb to their line? Can it be superior to other expensive EP8 offerings (Pivot, SC, Yeti etc) on the market?


Ibis does not have an ebike yet.


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

RBoardman said:


> Ibis does not have an ebike yet.


Revel doesn’t either.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

RBoardman said:


> If you think an Evil looks similar to any other bike, then you may need to get your glasses checked.


Have to agree, sure its got an EP8 but it ends there. All those EVIL ride qualities in an easy-bike!, a Wrecker EEB! I want one. I wish they sold a frame only.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> Because e-bikes are selling like mad, and many riders have brand loyalty.
> So for the Evil lovers wanting a battery powered Wreckoning, this bike is a hot ticket and I'm sure it's a great ride.


agree with brand loyalty. i am waiting for an Ellsworth e-bike before i commit; i dont want my first experience to be a let down.


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

FoShizzle said:


> agree with brand loyalty. i am waiting for an Ellsworth e-bike before i commit; i dont want my first experience to be a let down.


That's gonna be one fugly ebike, wonder how the standover will be


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

FoShizzle said:


> agree with brand loyalty. i am waiting for an Ellsworth e-bike before i commit; i dont want my first experience to be a let down.


The e-Jones should be available any day now


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

The Squeaky Wheel said:


> The e-Jones should be available any day now


Plus free shipping next 10 days





Electric Bicycles | Jones Motorbikes


Discover how to start riding a Jones. Jones Motorbikes offers four different ways to buy a Jones electric bicycle.




www.jonesmotorbikes.com


----------

